# Started Lab in WI?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey guys. My good friend lost his 6-yr old yellow male this week when it got hit by a car. He's now looking for a started black or yellow male in WI. I told hiim I'd try to help search.

If anyone knows of one, please pm or email me at [email protected]

Mike


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

PM "Jonesy" here on the forum. He sounds like he has a nice two year old for sale in Wi. Jonesy sounds like he really (in my opinion) knows dogs and knows what he's talking about. Give him a shot.


----------

